# [Guide] Step by Step CyanogenMod Alpha Installation (Win 7 64bit)



## sednafx (Oct 9, 2011)

Installation was pretty straightforward for me but I created this guide to help those who are in need.

*Step One (PC): *
Download the following file and install the driver:

novacomInstaller (32bit/64bit)
After install, open windows explorer and make sure you have this folder

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc

Keep this window open. You will need to copy some files here.

*Step Two (PC):*
Download this zip file and extract the contents into "C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc"

README and Installer
Your "C:\Program Files\Palm" should look like this: 
View attachment 4173


*Step Three (PC):*
Download the following files:

CyanogenMod 7.1 Alpha1a (This is your ROM)

Clockwork Recovery (This is your recovery)

Moboot (This is your bootloader. Allows you to boot into webOS, Android, Recovery etc.)

*Step Four (TP WebOS):*
Put your touchpad into developers mode (assuming you haven't already, though this may not be required). 

Go to Just Type and type "webos20090606"
It will be the long white transparent bar on the top of the home screen.

It will prompt the search to pull down of the Developer Mode. You turn it on and your device should be in developer mode. If it requests a password you may just press submit.
DO NOT SET A PASSWORD

*Step Five (TP WebOS and PC):*

Plug your touchpad into your computer. When you see the pull down on your touchpad select "USB Drive". You should see the USB icon on the TP.

Open the windows explorer and create a folder located on the SDcard named "cminstall"

Now copy the three files you just downloaded. CM, recover, and moboot.
It should look like this. 
View attachment 4174


*Step Six (TP Recovery - Bootie and PC):*

Now reboot your TP and hold the up volume button on reboot. Your screen will go black and you will a USB Symbol. Now you are in Bootie.

On your PC click the "Start button" on the task bar and under search for programs and files type "cmd" without the quotations. 

When the command prompt comes up change the directory to where the novacom driver is by running the following command: _cd "C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc"_

Then run the following command: _novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller_
It should look like this:
View attachment 4177

*
Step Seven (TP and PC):*
Let the install run it's course. It will reboot into the bootloader. Pick you desired boot and have fun. Please remember this is a ALPHA release. Keep the comments positive and be thankful the devs devoted their time to this.

If you see something that is wrong in the guide please let me know and I will adjust it accordingly. If you want to install google apps please see THIS thread.


----------



## spacedinvaders (Jan 17, 2016)

this fucking bullshit does not work!!!!!! none of the links are valid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Do Not Touch (May 14, 2014)

^^ You're looking at a 4+ year-old thread (actually coming up on 5 years old). When the OP took the time to document the procedure with links, it was not "f-ing BS."

The only two things on the Internet that are truly permanent are naked pictures of a girlfriend and the defamatory lies of a scorned woman. Everything else will deteriorate in one way or another.

Finding the current locations of linked files is the responsibility of the person who is late to the party.


----------

